# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  Componentes para hacer un buen espectaculo

## Magnano

Aquí dejo un rato de aburrimiento y parte de un trabajo para uso personal, son ideas que he ido sacando de libros, conferencias y muy poquita cosa o nada de cosecha propia. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Para hacer magia se tiene que tener en cuenta muchos factores decisivos ya que un buen espectáculo de magia sin uno de dichos componentes se puede quedar en un simple anécdota y ser olvidado por el público.

*MAGIA*

* - Presentación*- El actor- Personalidad- Ritmo y pausas- Creación de la atmósfera mágica- El argumento- Intención- Coheréncia- Estructura*- Técnica*- El mago- Habilidad y destreza- Cadencia- Oportunismo- El metodo- El ardid- Control de la atención- Charla*PRESENTACIÓN*

En la presentación se ha de tener en cuenta dos factores fundamentales, el actor y el argumento.

    *
      ACTOR: cuando hablamos del actor estamos diciendo de que un mago, cuando esta presentando un efecto esta actuando. Muchos magos se conforman con el ser uno mismo, pero aún así por regla general potencian sus rasgos mas característicos y suprimen muletillas y palabras que ensuciarían un espectáculo.
    *
      EL ARGUMENTO: un espectáculo carece de sentido sin argumento alguno, un mago no puede ir y decir simplemente, mira lo que se hacer, porque no hay justificación del efecto, no se puede crear una atmósfera mágica sin un argumento, por sencillo que sea. Las cosas, ni siquiera en la magia suceden porque sí, todo ha de estar justificado, si un ilusionista tira una bola al aire, y esta se transforma en un pañuelo el ilusionista no se puede guardar el pañuelo directamente, si hace esta transformación tiene que estar justificada, como hace calor y me seco el sudor, porque sino el público puede pensar, mira que bonito, pero esto a santo de que? Si le damos una justificación estamos dotando al efecto de un argumento lógico y se genera la magia.
      Cuando un ilusionista quiere incorporar un efecto a su repertorio ha de prestar mucha atención a su desarrollo argumental adaptándolo a sus intenciones y a su modo de hacer. A esto se le puede definir como la coherencia del espectáculo. Al crear un argumento para una ilusión, se debe de partir de un proceso técnico o una artimaña que hay que enmascarar con ideas añadidas, y darles coherencia a estas ideas añadidas es muy importante, porque sin ella el “truco” queda vendido al público y es fácil descubrirlo.

* - ARGUMENTO*- Intención- Servir a un fin concreto- Coherencia- Unidad en la finalidad- Estructura- Planteo- Captar la atención- Introducción- Instrucciones- Desarrollo- Desenlace- Clímax- Finalo
            Captar la atención: Si no es un espectáculo ya preparado, si es algo espontaneo y el mago tiene ganas de mostrarse como tal, tiene que inducir a los que estén a su alrededor a que le pidan un juego.
          o
            Introducción: cualquiera que haya sido el procedimiento para captar la atención tiene que venir precedido de una introducción en la que se afirme lo que el mago quiere demostrar, no hace falta que sea extenso, a veces con cuatro palabras bien seleccionadas se tiene bastante.
          o
            Instrucciones: esto es muy importante, un mago no puede decir al público lo que puede y no puede hacer, por ello se tiene que hacer entender claramente lo que se debe hacer mientras se ve magia sutilmente, no se puede ir y decir esto no se toca porque no me da la gana simplemente porque en ese lugar o ese objeto esta la artimaña del efecto, se tiene que inducir al público a no tocarlo.
          o
            Desarrollo: el desarrollo debe de ser lineal y sin interrupciones, aquí lo que predomina es el efecto, lo que esta pasando, es lógico que vaya acompañado de una charla que ayude a captar la atención hacia los puntos de interés del mago, pero nunca hacer que el público pierda totalmente la consciencia del efecto.
          o
            Desenlace: en el desenlace se tiene que hacer notar que se esta llegando al fin, para que así la atención del público vaya creciendo de manera gradual. En el punto final se produce la descarga emotiva.

*   LA TÉCNICA*

      La técnica es el específico de cada una de las diversas ramas del arte teatral, por ejemplo, un domador de tigres debe poseer la técnica de la doma de tigres además de saber actuar delante del público, los gestos que debe hacer y el como comportarse para que todo salga bien.




*LA ATMÓSFERA MÁGICA*

La atmósfera mágica es a lo que se refiere el ambiente de magia, misterio y sorpresa que el mago consigue transmitir o crear con sus efectos, de manera que el público ni siquiera pueda sospechar donde esta la trampa o truco como se le suele llamar. Este suceso de atmósfera mágica se sucede cuando una secuencia de sucesos o efectos se realizan como si fuese magia de verdad, cuando el público no se puede ni imaginar donde esta la trampa y hasta el punto en que deja de preguntarse lo porque simplemente esta disfrutando de un buen espectáculo. Mirado así el crear esta atmósfera mágica significa llegar a la perfección tan buscada por todos los magos.

Para crear esta atmósfera se necesitan controlar ciertos factores, los cuales ahora vamos a enumerar y explicar punto por punto.

*1.Técnica*: La técnica es la habilidad del mago para hacer una manipulación invisible para el ojo del espectador1. La técnica se ve condicionada por nuestros movimientos naturales, por ejemplo, para tener una carta en la mano se tiene que sujetar de una manera, si cuando haces una trampa la sujetas de otra, se puede intuir que en ese preciso instante estas haciendo algo, pero no solo la manera de moverte o de desplazar, coger... sino que también las posturas, la naturalidad del cuerpo, la rigidez. Todos estos factores pueden destruir la atmósfera mágica.
Pero la técnica no es ni mucho menos el factor mas importante para crear una atmósfera mágica, sino que solo es una pequeña parte de ella. La técnica es tan insignificante como lo es de importante, es decir, que la técnica no constituye un gran factor para la creación de la atmósfera mágica pero sin embargo sin ella, el crear esta atmósfera es imposible.

*2.Naturalidad*: La naturalidad no es otra cosa que enmascarar una acción secreta haciendo la pasar por inocua o normal a la vista de los espectadores. Esta ligada directamente con la técnica, es lo que hace que la técnica pase totalmente desapercibida, lo que hace que llegue a ser perfecta.
Para conseguir esta naturalidad los magos deben estudiarse a si mismos y a la gente de su entorno, porque con el tiempo se desarrollan vicios de ejecución y se pueden llegar a coger posturas que no son naturales pese a que para nuestro cuerpo se hayan hecho comunes y naturales, por eso los magos se ven obligados al estudio del movimiento en general siempre que se les es posible. Como por ejemplo el hecho de voltear una taza de café, parece una minucia, pero hablando de magia es un mundo con el fin de crear la atmósfera mágica.

*3.Soltura y despreocupación*: A través de la soltura se consigue la naturalidad dinámica en el manejo de los objetos que se manipulan. Para conseguir la soltura el mago debe deshacer se de todos los movimientos antinaturales, la musculatura contraída sospechosamente y la brusquedad. Para ello los actuantes se ven obligados a hacer la repetición del movimiento inocuo una y otra vez hasta conseguir realizar lo de manera fluida y continua para empezar con la trampa, practicar la y mas tarde presentar la en público.
A través de la despreocupación conseguimos lo mismo que con la soltura, pero se complementan ya que la una sin la otra destrozan la atmósfera mágica. Con esto quiero explicar que por muy bien ejecutado este todo, por muy natural que se vea, si en el actuante se refleja preocupación constante, esta se transmite a los espectadores y destroza la atmósfera mágica, al igual que si hay un mago totalmente despreocupado pero lo que hace no es normal a los ojos de los espectadores, esa magia que se crea en el ambiente no se llega a producir.

*4.Misdirection*: la misdirection es a lo que los magos se refieren al acto de atraer la mirada y la atención en general del público hacia un punto interesante para el espectador, pero que para el mago no es mas que un punto de apoyo para poder realizar una acción haciendo que esta pase desapercibida. 
Este concepto se basa en la imposibilidad de que el cerebro traduzca todo lo que le llega desde los sentidos, por ejemplo, tenemos una mesa repleta de cosas, revistas, libros, un vaso de agua y un cartel que pone silencio. Nosotros inconscientemente miramos ese cartel que se acaba de iluminar perdiendo la percepción de todo lo que hay sobre la mesa durante unos instantes.
La actitud de el público es lo mismo, si se logra captar su atención sobre un punto de interés, la acción que se desea ocultar pasa desapercibida.
-Factores que influyen en la misdirection:
Las expresiones de la cara: el público en general sigue el efecto mirando la cara del mago, por su contenido, la expresión, la empatia... Si no fuese por la cara seria como si la magia la hiciese un robot, sin sentimientos, los magos por regla general son muy expresivos, aunque jueguen a ser serios. Por ejemplo, si el mago pone cara de pensativo el público le mirara la cara intentando adivinar que es lo que piensa, es como una especie de dialogo entre actuante y espectadores no verbal.
Los gestos: si con la cara el actuante dirige el espectáculo, las manos usa a modo de batuta , los magos españoles, con esto tienen una gran ventaja sobre otros magos del mundo, porque en España se gesticula mucho mas que en otros lugares del mundo y por eso queda todo como mas adornado y es mas fácil de dirigir la atención con los gestos de las manos.
La charla: todos estos gestos se ven acompañados de una charla que tiene que justificar todos esos movimientos o hacer que no sean inadecuados para la situación, por lo tanto es algo de una extremada delicadeza, porque cualquier comentario fuera de lugar puede hacer que este vacío que se busca en la percepción de los espectadores se pierda y dejen de fijarse en el punto de interés que expone el mago mirando otras cosas.

*5. El timing*: el timing es a lo que los magos se refieren como el ritmo de las acciones o el acompañamiento que deben de tener todos los movimientos, con el fin de que cualquier movimiento sospechoso pase desapercibido.
Acciones en transito: son unas acciones que pasan como secundarias, que, precisamente por ser secundarias pasan desapercibido, o sea, las acciones de apoyo para realizar una acción principal, como cambiar una carta de mano simplemente para usar la a modo de pala para recoger las cartas que ya hay sobre la mesa. La acción principal es recoger las cartas con la carta que tienes en la mano, pero como el actuante es zurdo y tiene la carta en la otra mano y le es incomodo, cambia la carta de mano.


*El estudio del entorno*

Pocas veces son las que nos dan la oportunidad de estudiar el sitio donde vamos a trabajar, al menos a los recien iniciados, saltando al tema profesional nos pondrán muchas más facilidades y otras tantas trabas que nos harán modificar nuestro espectaculo según nos vengan los factores que veamos.
Pero como decidí hace mucho tiempo intentar aprofundizar poco a poco (y tan lento, como que esto lleva parado más de un año) voy a lo que creo que puede ser importante.

*Angulos:* Este es un tema bastante importante, en mi opinión, muchos de nuestros juegos en repertorio tienen angulos malos o de difícil covertura, por eso lo primero que tenemos que hacer es buscar la manera de cubrir el máximo de angulos posibles, a ser posible todos, luego, si no los puedes cubrir todos, entra en decisión del mago modificar el espectaculo contratado a riesgo de que no le guste al que le haya contratado o... hacer desplazamientos que no quedan "bien" o en última instancia dejar que cierto sector del público vea la trampa.

*Ambiente:* El factor ambiente es MUY variable, pero al ver un local nos podemos hacer una idea, y con hablar con el dueño del mismo, o los trabajadores, se nos pueden aclarar muchas dudas al respecto, si el ambiente se vicia mucho, hay magos trajeados que lo pasan realmente mal sin necesidad, la luminosidad y ambientación, esto nos puede afectar directamente en nuestro material, los colores de nuestros utensilios se pueden ver afectados por estos factores, y no hay necesidad de pasar por cartas rojas que parecen negras o cartas que parecen blancas (por poner ejemplos).
*
Acústica:* Con una mala acústica, si nuestro espectaculo es hablado, lo tenemos bastante mal, si es musical más o menos nos podemos arreglar, el espectaculo sin la música pierde muchísimo, pero se puede llegar a entender, pero si es hablado y no le llega al público nuestras explicaciones... Tenemos un problema, para ello tenemos que fijarnos en el espacio, hablar con el personal, saber cómo va la cosa, porque en muchos casos se ha dado que el mago se ha tenido que apañar con un equipo de sonido propio y aún así por culpa del entorno no poder usarlo correctamente y que los micros se le acoplen con los altavoces, o que no había sitio para una cosa o para aquello otro...

PD: si algo esta mal o creeis conveniente que es necesario cambiar, que se me notifique y haré todo lo posible para mejorarlo

----------


## pableton

Enhorabuena por el post. No tengo nada que objetar, aunque en estos temas todo es muy matizable.

Me ha gustado mucho

----------


## eidanyoson

Como resumen muy resumido me vale. De hecho hasta me gusta para chincheta jejeje.

Pero...¿no hay más?  :Wink1:

----------


## Magnano

Poco a poco Eidan, que soy estudiante, deportista, mago y vago a la vez, iré ampliando lo que pueda a medida que avance con el estudio y con las sugerencias que pongais

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.

Enhorabuena Magnano.

Cómo el tema me parece interesantísimo, me veo en la obligación de participar en la medida de mis posibilidades, así que voy a aportar un detalle que para mí es muy lógico, pero pasa desapercibido habitualmente.

Me refiero al "Estudio del entorno", no sé definirno cómo parte de interna de la magia, pero es un factor decisivo para el desarrollo final de la misma.

Con "Estudio del entorno", me refiero a la calidad de la situación, del local, no al público ni a la atmósfera mágica que debemos de crear. 

Ejemplos. Dependiendo de los juegos que hagamos, hay factores cómo la humedad ambiental, en un local pequeño, con poca ventilación, la humedad juega en contra del mago que emplea por ejemplo cartas, papeles, y otros objetos que la absorven.
Yo he visto fallar un simple colorin book por ello, y el mago no le buscaba una explicación.

Otro ejemplo es la audición, locales donde el sonido no hace entendible las charlas.

Cómo veis no hablo de ángulos malos, ni de falta de ensayo, ni de técnicas, pero éstos fáctores pueden arruinar un espectáculo, sobre todo cuando nos lanzamos en locales que no son los adecuados, o en sitios un poco informales.

Un aire acondicionado, puede hacer mucho bien o mucho mal.

LOU LESS.

----------


## Magnano

Me parece algo muy interesante, reflexionare sobre ello en el transcurso de la tarde y me pongo a ello a menos que te prestes a ayudar via mp para que pueda ponerlo directamente en el post.

un abrazo

----------


## Magnano

Edito un poco, LA ATMÓSFERA MÁGICA, Lou Less estoy en ello

----------


## Magnano

Refloto y añado cosas pendientes.

----------


## golfov

interesante tema, la verdad que poco o nada hay escrito sobre esto, y que solo con experiencia propia y de otros magos llegarias a esas conclusiones.

muchas gracias magnano por compartirla me lo voy a pasar a un pdf para tenerlo siempre a mano.

----------


## Magic Jose Luis

Me ha gustado mucho!! No acabe de leermelo, pero ya casi acabe. Golfov ,como se pasa a pdf?? A mi tambien me gustaria guardarlo!!

Pd: Hay una frase, que le dijo Javier Benitez (Presidente de la SEI Sevilla) a nuestro amigo del foro magicfelipe. "La repetición hace al profesional."

Pd2: Esta frase la he sacado de la pagina web de magicfelipe. Porque la estuve leyendo, y viendo todo un poco, y me fije mucho en esto. Saludos

Atte:
Magic José Luis

----------


## magicfelipe

> Me ha gustado mucho!! No acabe de leermelo, pero ya casi acabe. Golfov ,como se pasa a pdf?? A mi tambien me gustaria guardarlo!!
> 
> Pd: *Hay una frase, que le dijo Javier Benitez (Presidente de la SEI Sevilla) a nuestro amigo del foro magicfelipe. "La repetición hace al profesional."*
> 
> Pd2: Esta frase la he sacado de la pagina web de magicfelipe. Porque la estuve leyendo, y viendo todo un poco, y me fije mucho en esto. Saludos
> 
> Atte:
> Magic José Luis


Wow, si que se esparcen rápido las palabras por internet. Si las palabras se las lleva el viento, internet las recoge. 
Para llevarlo al tema que ha propuesto Magnano, esa frase viene a colación pues en el foro donde me presentaría era segunda vez que actuaba, entonces llevé una rutina completamente nueva, ante lo que Javier me dijo, es gente distinta, y además "la repetición hace al profesional". 

y Magnano, lo que has planteado aquí con tu esquema-resumen de trabajo es casi un índice de un libro. Si poco a poco desarrollas cada tema, puedes generar un documento interesante. 
Un amigo mio hizo este ejercicio, planteándose un esquema similar al tuyo, y ha terminado por generar un libro que ha publicado hace un par de años.

----------


## golfov

pues muy facil compañero, coje habres un world y copias y pegas yo tengo asi muchos apuntes y guardados en una carpeta especifica para tenerlo siempre a mano.

----------


## Magic Jose Luis

Anda leche!!! Era mas facil de lo que creía...  :Smile1: 

Gracias compi!!

----------


## golfov

pues si es facil.

solo un detalle que al menos tengo yo. pon en el encabezado quien lo ha escrito, de donde proviene y el titulo del post por si tienes que consultarlo algun dia te sera mucho mas facil localizarlo.

----------


## Magnano

> y Magnano, lo que has planteado aquí con tu esquema-resumen de trabajo es casi un índice de un libro. Si poco a poco desarrollas cada tema, puedes generar un documento interesante. 
> Un amigo mio hizo este ejercicio, planteándose un esquema similar al tuyo, y ha terminado por generar un libro que ha publicado hace un par de años.


No soy tan ambicioso por el momento, iré trabajando en ello poco a poco para uso personal, si al final sale algo digno... ¿Quién sabe? Pero de momento no hay planes futuros para este post.

----------


## magicfelipe

No lo decia como un proyecto a difundir, pero es un buen ejercicio personal.

----------


## daviles23

Muy buen post, gran información para alquien que empieza como yo... costara asimilarlo todo de golpe,pero poco a poco y con buena letra a ver que va saliendo!


saludos mágicos

----------


## Mr Jassterboy

eso es muy cierto, una cosa es ensayar un acto en tu casa o en un escenario y otra muy diferente el lugar donde te toca presentar el show, una vez me paso que me toco hacer un acto con sedas (que domino bastante bien) en otra ciudad y  en una terraza,  y cuando estaba sacando las sedas el viento se las llevo. 


> Saludos.
> 
> Enhorabuena Magnano.
> 
> Cómo el tema me parece interesantísimo, me veo en la obligación de participar en la medida de mis posibilidades, así que voy a aportar un detalle que para mí es muy lógico, pero pasa desapercibido habitualmente.
> 
> Me refiero al "Estudio del entorno", no sé definirno cómo parte de interna de la magia, pero es un factor decisivo para el desarrollo final de la misma.
> 
> Con "Estudio del entorno", me refiero a la calidad de la situación, del local, no al público ni a la atmósfera mágica que debemos de crear. 
> ...

----------


## ardogwyddon

Buenísima la aportación. No tengo nada que añadir, al menos por ahora. Mis condolencias, digo mis felicitaciones

----------

